
Skillset that'll get me a remote job if I live overseas: AWS/cloud or webdev? - 9039039
or is there something more in demand than those two?<p>and please don&#x27;t tell me both..i realisticallly have time to only learn one at the moment
======
muzani
I feel like AWS/cloud would be more in house, though it's more a trust issue
than anything else. Infra is the backbone of a company, and something some
people wouldn't trust to a part time freelancer. Or someone laying on a beach
in Bali might not be so accessible in the 0.1% of time the site goes down.
Whether or not this is true, it is a perception.

There's also probably more web dev jobs out there. You probably need only a
small amount of infra people at any one time, but are developing a lot of
features, some of which are low priority and can be outsourced.

------
tcbasche
> i realisticallly have time to only learn one at the moment

Then webdev. No-one wants someone they barely know or trust and just learned
about AWS to manage their infrastructure

------
codegeek
I would say webdev is more common anyway and can fit remote profiles. A good
web developer can work out of anywhere and can have a separate Git repo/branch
to work on. I would not be comfortable hiring someone for AWS/Infrastructure
unless I can trust them a bit more.

------
yellow_lead
Judging by recent hiring threads, webdev (React specifically) seems incredibly
popular.

